# No remote Dectected -- another problem



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

2012 LTZ/RS

2nd time now I had a 'No Remote Detected' on the dic display. It did not prohibit me from doing anything. Car started and drove just fine. Pushing the menu button on the turn signal made the message go away.

What's up with this? This is my 2nd problem now. The first problem is that my turn signal doesn't shut off when turning left.

Car only has 1100 miles on it.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Found this while searching on google. It was from a cadillac forum. I'm going to just try another FOB battery first. They also talk about other possible causes such as alot of FM interference in the area, etc.. There is also another thing to try, reprgramming the remotes by using that little hole in the center console.

"No Remote Detected" Message


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Apparently. You can't have the keys near your phone when its in your pocket. Apparently it damages the signal over time.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Man, sorry to hear about the problems. By having the turn signal problem AND a fob problem I'm thinking there's an electrical problem somewhere. If you remember a while back I had all kinds of weird electrical problems going on which started a few days after getting my car http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/3498-no-remote-detected-tpms-failure.html. Even if the "no remote detected" is fixed with a new battery/resetting of the fobs, you still have the turn signal problem to worry about. Let the dealer handle it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is relative to the Cruze FOB, but I had a problem with one of the fobs for our Protege5. It suddenly ceased to function, even with a good battery. I took it back to the dealership and they re-flashed it. I was told by my independent mechanic that it is quite possible that the fob had its programming messed up by a Point Of Sale terminal. He maintains that some of the newer POS machines have Radio Frequency ID transmitters in them to read the RFID tags in/on product packaging and that signal is strong enough to foul the FOBs. The problem is due to people having those little store UPC tags on their keyrings and this brings the FOB close enough to the RFID transmitter when the UPC tag is swiped past the laser scanner. He said he has seen this happen to a lot of Chrysler products. This may be anecdotal evidence at best, but the Mazda FOB of ours that got trashed was my wife's and she has a bunch of those store tags on her ring. I use the credit card sized cards, because I don't want all of those tags in my pocket. 

Jim


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

Read your comments. The one that struck home was the one about carrying your keys to close to the fob. This is what I do quite frequently. Usually my key and phone in one pocket and loose change in the other. I wonder if this is what the problem is. I didn't change the battery in it. Problem hasnt happened since I changed my habits a bit. Nice, if thats all it was.

Jim, I know exactly what your talking about. I always keep my grocery rewards card in my wallet because I don't like random people touching my keys.

Andy, the problem you had seemed much worse than mine. My remote message didn't prohibit me from doing anything like yours did. Hopefully it was just my phone causing interference. 

My car goes in monday to get the turn signal lever replaced. I stil didn't get to my LED tails yet. I need to talk to you first about it.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have had the same problem twice so far with No Remote detected on the screen and had to use the key in the slot below the hand break. Both time after around 20 min of the car running the remote started to work again and all was fine for 2 months then today again no start No Remote Detected. Both remotes have the battery at 3.2v so no problem there. Took Cruze to dealer and No Codes found and the remotes are working fine once again. My Cruze is just 1 year old last week and has 7,000 miles so far. In order for my dealer to locate the problem the remote problem needs to be dead all the time. I wonder if GM has a fix for this so my dealer can find the problem without throwing in new parts all over.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bohdan, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. Have you been able to have this resolved at the dealership? If you need any further assistance, please do not hesitate to send us a private message including your name, VIN, mileage, address, phone number, name of your GM dealership. We look forward to hearing from you soon.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

